# After the overlay thread yesterday...



## DurocShark (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess I can post mine for comments. Keep in mind it's not finished. I've thinned it some, smoothed the sharp edges, "antiqued" it (using aluminum and wax to fill in the recesses for definition), and still need to round and smooth the bottom. Please critique freely...


----------



## btboone (Nov 23, 2009)

Is that hand ground aluminum you're doing there?  Cool stuff.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 23, 2009)

Interesting use of free style forming, is that electroplate?, melted beer cans? I am envisioning the Piccaso Pen.


----------



## hebertjo (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone have a link to the other thread for a point of reference?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 24, 2009)

hebertjo said:


> Anyone have a link to the other thread for a point of reference?



http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53985


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 24, 2009)

So here it is on the pen. 

What I did was take a 5/8" aluminum rod, drill a hole for the sierra tube, then a larger hole for the resin blank. I used my stack of carbide Dremel bits to cut out the design, going for a hammered look. 

On the resin blank I cast red sparkle resin in one of those awesome resin saver molds, then turned it B2B. I cut a 1/16" tenon at one end with a skew, tested the overlay fit, then polished.

The overlay is glued on with CA then I used a barrel trimmer to fit the base of the overlay to the tube. Mounted it back up and turned the taper at the bottom.

I'm mostly happy with how it turned out. The weight isn't a problem because it's just above the grip and fits into the pocket made by your hand when writing. 

Don't mind the dust in these pics. I was tired last night and completely spaced on cleaning it before taking pics.


----------



## gketell (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice!!  Thanks for sharing your methodology.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 26, 2009)

That is just awesome work . Do we have a budding Simpole in our family ?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 26, 2009)

Simpole?

EDIT: Nevermind. I'm not fully awake yet.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok, I'm impressed..


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 28, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> So here it is on the pen.
> 
> What I did was take a 5/8" aluminum rod, drill a hole for the sierra tube, then a larger hole for the resin blank. I used my stack of carbide Dremel bits to cut out the design, going for a hammered look.
> 
> ...


Brilliant.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 28, 2009)

Chitman, that is a great idea.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 28, 2009)

I just discovered that while resin is easier to carve, it looks like crap. It looks cheap. Like the plastic that it is. 

(I was doing a VW Bus pen for a friend. I did the L50 neptune blue resin barrel with white overlay to match his neptune blue and white bus. Looks horrible. Re-doing it in aluminum against the neptune blue.)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 28, 2009)

what about aluminum powder in resin?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 28, 2009)

That would probably work. Don't have any powder. I've made it from copper using a sander, but it's painful (time-wise). I should look to see if I can find any pre-packaged.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 28, 2009)

Alumilite has it on their website..  I might have some left in the shop


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 29, 2009)

NIce work. Try carving in wax and have it cast in silver.  Also, if you get one that you really like, then you can make a mold from it (or have it made) and cast multiples.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

I plan to do that once I've got the technique down and am doing it for something other than Sierras.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 29, 2009)

PM me your address and I'll get out some aluminum powder and jeweler's wax


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

You've already sent me enough. I'll buy some. 

Thanks, though. =D


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL .. ok .. I found a pretty good supplier for stuff like that. I've ordered things
at 4:00 in the afternoon and had them on my doorstep at 11 the next morning! 
(helps being only 200 miles, but still..)

http://www.gesswein.com

You might need to make an account to access a lot of it, but there's tons of
toys there. :tongue:


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice site. Thanks!


----------

